

IPad user survey - chmike
http://technologizer.com/2010/06/30/ipad-survey/

======
chmike
These results are realy impressive. This product is spot on ! Beeing a happy
user of the iPad for a month now since its release in France, my experience
matches the survey results.

I can now do things on Internet, like browsing or commenting on Hacker News,
or checking and responding to mail in situations I couldn't imagine before.
I'm for instance currently writing this comment on my iPad lying in my bed
just after I woke up.

